# Phrag Grouville 4n



## monocotman (Mar 17, 2018)

This is an EYOF plant bought many years ago from Ratcliffes with a stratospheric pedigree:-
Eric Young 4n ‘Mont Millais’ AM/RHS x Hanne Popow 4n ‘Jersey’ AM/RHS.
As far as I know it is not a selected clone.
As is the way with tetraploids, it grew slowly and has taken several years to get to this stage. Maybe about half the full size.
There are now three leads and two flower spikes.
The photo is not exactly true to life. The colour is much more orange than shown.
With this parentage there is quite a bit of variation in flower shape but this one is much more towards the Hanne Popow parent.
I am still in two minds about the plant. For me the flower is just ok.
Maybe it is still one for the future,



615315AB-DB62-45AC-8DA6-000B854C647E by john quaife, on Flickr



797E1ED9-5EFC-4531-A9F5-4EC20B87240D by john quaife, on Flickr

Regards 

David


----------



## blondie (Mar 17, 2018)

It is a lovley flower all of my 4N plants are very slow to do anything


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2018)

I like it very much and I definitely agree about 4N plants...very sloooooow
development.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 19, 2018)

nice colour


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2018)

Yay besseae hybrids! 
Super hybrid but yes, that will take a long time to reach it's full potential. Is Jersey much warmer and sunnier than where you live? I never understood how they get their plants to grow so fast-like they do in Hawaii!?


----------



## monocotman (Mar 19, 2018)

Eric,
It is a tiny island off the south west coast of England.
No frosts and little chance of high summer temperatures. 
A very equable climate.
They are just very professional at growing their orchids!
David


----------



## monocotman (Mar 19, 2018)

*A group update*

Here is (L to R) the big MDC, Grouville 4n and the MDC x Jason Fischer.


01B8455D-B0DC-4392-87DB-8B60891F957C by john quaife, on Flickr
Regards
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2018)

Ho ho ho! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2018)

Beautifully grown plants and really fine flowers David.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 28, 2018)

*Grouville update*

Finally managed to get outside now that spring has sprung and take a better photo or two of the plant.
Now that the flower has matured I am liking it more.
The close up shows the colour pretty well, a sort of pinky salmon. It should be nice on a large spike.



B14A9D4F-3A70-47CE-8616-6D2E2981A61B by john quaife, on Flickr



31B0F2D6-9244-4F10-B05F-07DAC3CF4DB2 by john quaife, on Flickr

Regards

David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2018)

Jeezzzzzz! It looks so pastoral there.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow great set of plants. Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monocotman (Mar 28, 2018)

Eric,
It is why we bought the place ten years ago.
The building was an unloved 70’s bungalow but there was a full half acre of garden with several mature trees. Heaven!
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice Daffs too! All my early and mid-season bloomers are getting hit hard by
enormous amounts of rain, but Daffs are tough. I'm looking forward to the
late season blooms of Sir Winston Churchill...divine fragrance and gorgeous
flowers.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 5, 2018)

Beautiful blooms!


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 10, 2019)

A little more than a year late here. Anybody know if there are sources/nurseries that sell Grouville in Australia? This one is elegance all-around.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2019)

If not, see if Woodstream Orchids exports.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks very much Eric!!!!! I will take a look at that one. Appreciated.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 12, 2019)

Very nice fowers and well grow plants!


----------



## blondie (Oct 5, 2019)

Fantastic flower and amazing plants wish mine looked this good


----------

